# 1970s era electric cord and vinyl cover have developed a sticky coating



## WhatInThe (Apr 27, 2019)

Having an issue with a 1970s era electric cord/plug which seems to have developed a sticky coating. I don't know if cord was exposed to another chemical or that's what happens when it starts to decay. Found a vinyl cover from the same era doing the samething. Able to clean the cover with soapy which seemed to get most of it. The cord not so lucky. Wiped downed cord with alcohol and cotton. Sticky coating came back in less than a half hour. It's like it's oozing or growing it.

Anyone experience this will older plastics, rubber or vinyl?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2019)

I've had similar problems with kitchen items.

The plastic on some seldom used kitchen items seems to react to the small amounts of grease that float in the air.

Also some painted surfaces in the kitchen seem to melt over time.


----------



## Mike (Apr 28, 2019)

Electric cables, flexes, cords, are all the same things
they should be changed after 15 - 20 years as the
insulation will break down and could cause fire or
even death.

I am an electrician and suggest that you get it changed
soon.

Mike.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 28, 2019)

That's a common occurrence in soft plastics.  the plasticizers that were added to make them soft work their way to the surface.  It's pretty much junk when that happens.  I agree with Mike.

Don


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 28, 2019)

Usually I've had problems with cords drying out and cracking but the sticky oooz not as common. I also agree with Mike but this is some vintage hifi or stereo equipment from the 1960s so it's not sitting there plugged in. It could cost a sale of that equipment though. I'll have to look for similar plugs/cords at stores then replace it I guess. There a vinyl case doing the samething but washing it in soap and water like a dish has seemed to have worked of now. The seams and crevices is where it is the worst.

I've also seen a similar goo on rubbers and plastics that sit/sat in water too long. A lot of times after diving I would soak my gear in fresh water and forget and left in water much over 24 hours a film starts although rinses off and doesn't come back. A lot of toilet tank parts get that too.

Another thing I've seen over the years is that a lot of plastic handle tools seem to develop a thin white chalky/sticky coating if not used with regularity. Craftsman screw driver handles ugh. They might have a lifetime warranty but it doesn't stop it. Funny thing is I have other older plastic handle tools that haven't done that yet. One drawer with a tool drawer liner seems to be the worst. I wonder if there's off gasing from the rubber/vinyl sheets or oil/solvent residue on other tool that were cleaned or lubricated are causing that problem.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> Having an issue with a 1970s era electric cord/plug which seems to have developed a sticky coating. /QUOTE]
> 
> Any electric cord that is showing signs of "age" is NOT worth using/keeping around.  If the insulation covering the wires is showing any signs of cracking or coming off, it should be replaced immediately.  A few dollars for a new cord is far cheaper than a House Fire.  Damaged wiring, and/or overloaded circuits are probably some of the leading causes of house fires.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 28, 2019)

Don M. said:


> WhatInThe said:
> 
> 
> > Having an issue with a 1970s era electric cord/plug which seems to have developed a sticky coating. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> Don M. said:
> 
> 
> > The dry/cracked cords are easily replaced,especially if a lamp or extension cord which I've done numerous times. It's the small appliance or electronic device cords that could become a pain. The cord in question is from a 1960s Sony(of all companies) reel to reel tape deck. Including db meter and stereo hook up-ironic the speaker and/or input cords in good shape but the power cord no. It hasn't been used for a couple of decades. I'm wondering if the lack of use contributed to that.
> ...


----------



## Mike (Apr 28, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> this some vintage hi-fi or stereo equipment from the 1960s so it's not sitting there plugged in. It could cost a sale of that equipment though./QUOTE]
> If you are trying to sell this equipment, then just
> cut the plug off, the buyer would then have to
> get it fixed.
> ...


----------

